

The Dock is Dead. Long Live Alfred - schneidmaster
http://blog.schneidmaster.com/the-dock-is-dead-long-live-alfred/

======
mhuusko5
The dock should be dead. Why hunt and click on dock icons, when you can get to
each and every one of your apps with a single trackpad gesture, with Gestr...
demo, [https://vimeo.com/85566666](https://vimeo.com/85566666), download,
[http://mhuusko5.com/#gestr](http://mhuusko5.com/#gestr)

